# Noah



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Noah and one of his new toys










pulling up the rug

















Noah getting his meds

























Noah not finishing a serving of jello for the first time in his life...its only beacuse he knows it has meds in it

































Noah seeing they toy









Investigating it









ignoring it

























































































on top of the books









noticing the books are slipping









Noah and books on floor









bracing himself after the fall









Theres med filled jello in my popcorn









Im not eating that

















I thought he might finish it if i added something to it

















guess not









I re did his cage


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats one loved rat right there! Very cute!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

He is such a gorgeous squish of a boy!!! and he seems to be having so much fun not taking his meds LoL


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

He is cute! My vet mixed my meds in something called pet tinic. My rats LOVE pet tinic! Maybe you should try that?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Noah has stolen my heart!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, Noah's so cute!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

he is so cute. poor baby needs a friend, but i know that you already know that


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

....I LOVE NOAH! he looks so...so...squishy..


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I love him, too! I hope he knows that he has friends here!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Im curious, what kind of cage is that? Looks nice.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the picture of him laying on his back on the blanket (or whatever it is). It is adorable.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I know rats like having friends. I'm working on it. School started so he is not out 24/7 with me. But as soon as I get home he is out. I talked to my grams. She knows that because he is an only child that he needs lots of attn. and she plays with him during the day and gives him massages until he gets bored with her. 
The cage in these pictures is a Super Pet FerreTrail Fun-nel Home. I also got him a cage for my room so I can even be with him when I'm sleeping. During the night he will tug on my pillow and I will pet him through the cage or even take him out and give him a cuddle until he wants to get down.
It was an ottoman with a dice pattern but over the years it lost its shape so its a bean bag now. He likes to be tossed onto it.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

he is fat!


----------

